# automatic trannys



## maximaracer (Oct 2, 2003)

i just recently bought a maxima for a project car but it has a automatic trans. i have had to upgrade some of the clutches in the past depending on the mods that were done. how much can these auto trannys take before their toast. thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm not totally sure how much they can take as I have a 5-speed. Keep in mind your driving style (along with previous owners) has a lot to do with how long anything will last on your car. If you're planning really high power numbers, I'd consider contacting Level 10 in New Jersey. They specialize in automatics for cars with alot of power. The website is www.levelten.com


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you beef up the tranny before you start modding you should be ok. I've heard the maxima tranny can take a lot of abuse.


----------



## maximaracer (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks so far!!


----------



## jdmmax (Dec 10, 2003)

Devel79 said:


> I'm not totally sure how much they can take as I have a 5-speed. Keep in mind your driving style (along with previous owners) has a lot to do with how long anything will last on your car. If you're planning really high power numbers, I'd consider contacting Level 10 in New Jersey. They specialize in automatics for cars with alot of power. The website is www.levelten.com



not to much info on how the level ten trans holds up. i believe someone on the org supercharged. blew a level 10 trans. 

i am currently trying to sell a modded valve body from my maxima. 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=269323


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

James said:


> if you beef up the tranny before you start modding you should be ok. I've heard the maxima tranny can take a lot of abuse.


I've gotta disagree with this one. I'm on my 3rd tranny in my 2000.
Buy a VB or even better, swap to a 5 spd.


----------

